# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  προβλημα με πορτα συνοδηγου σε ibiza 2002

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! Μπορει καποιος να μου μει με ποιο τροπο μπορω να ξεμπλοκαρω την πορτα του συνοδηγου ;
Εχει  κολλησει και δεν ανοιγει ,ενω οι υπολοιπες κλειδαριες ανοιγοκλεινουν  κανονικα και με τον τηλεχειρισμο και με το κλειδι μηχανικα ,στην πορτα  του συνοδηγου δεν ακουγεται τιποτα και δεν ανοιγει ουτε απο τα χερουλια  της πορτας !
Τι μπορω να κανω ;

----------


## christakosxo

καμια ιδεα ;

----------


## ninolas

από μέσα δεν ανοίγει ?
και μπορείς να πιάσεις την ασφάλεια ή όχι ?

----------


## christakosxo

ουτε απο μεσα ανοιγει ! αν εννοεις ασφαλεια το μπουτον που ανεβοκατεβαινει μπορω να την πιασω, την τραβαω προς τα πανω αλλα κατεβαινει κατευθειαν δεν στεκεται ! πραγματικα δε μπορω να σκεφτω τι να κανω ..... ελεγξα και τις ηλεκτρικες ασφαλειες και ειναι καλες !   τι φταιει ;

----------


## RNR

Θα σου μία ιδέα.

Θα αποσυνδέσεις το κεντρικό κλείδωμα, ακόμα πιο εύκολα βγάλε την ασφάλεια και προσπάθησε να  την ανοίξεις χειροκίνητα.

----------


## christakosxo

εννοεις την ηλεκτρικη ασφαλεια ; καποια απο αυτες των 5 Α  δεν θα ειναι ;

----------


## Dbnn

> εννοεις την ηλεκτρικη ασφαλεια ; καποια απο αυτες των 5 Α  δεν θα ειναι ;



Στην ασφαλειοθήκη λογικά θα γράφει ποιά ασφάλεια είναι.

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=360744
Βρήκα αυτό, αναφέρει κάτι τρόπους να κάνεις reset τον εγκέφαλο του κλειδώματος.

----------


## RNR

Έχει χαρτάκι ίσως μέσα στην ασφαλειοθήκη που αναφέρει ποια είναι.

¨Οχι 5Α είναι 15Α ή 20Α διάβασε και το βιβλίο του θα αναφέρω ποια ασφάλεια είναι (ποιο νούμερο πάνω στην ααφαλειοθήκη)

----------


## gregpro

Είχα  το  ίδιο πρόβλημα με  Opel   Astra  Gl. Η  ασφάλεια  της  κλειδαριάς μπλοκάρει μηχανικά  και  δεν  ανοίγει  η  πόρτα.Το  είχαμε  πάει σε μάστορα   και  είπε:"είτε  διορθώνεται ξεβιδώνοντας δύο  βίδες, είτε  όλη  την  κλειδαριά, ανάλογα το μοντέλο . Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως θα πρέπει να καταστραφεί η  ταπετσαρία." Τότε το πήγα σπίτι, έκανα τη  θέση πίσω και  σκύβοντας έβγαλα τις βίδες της  ταπετσαρίας  και  την  αφαίρεσα  προσεκτικά. Με  ένα  κατσαβίδι άνοιξα  την πόρτα, την  ασφάλισα  με χαρτί  και σελοτέιπ   για να μην ξανά κλείσει  και  την  πήγα  στο  μάστορα  που την έφτιαξε  με  10€  χωρίς  να  χαλάσουμε την ταπετσαρία.

----------


## christakosxo

25 Αmpere ηταν μια ασφαλεια που την εβγαλα και δεν δουλευε το κεντρικο κλειδωμα με το κουμπι της πορτας και τα ηλεκτρικα παραθυρα ( δουλευε ομως το κεντρικο κλειδωμα με τον τηλεχειρισμο , γιατι αυτο ; ) λογικα αυτη δεν ηταν η ασφαλεια ; Αφου την εβγαλα προσπαθησα με τα χερουλια μεσα εξω αλλα τιποτα δεν ανοιγει ....  Τι να φταιει ο εγκεφαλος κεντρικου κλειδωματος ή η κλειδαρια της πορτας ;
 Στο ibiza παντως δεν βγαινει η ταπετσαρια με κλειστη την πορτα  για να κοιταξω την κλειδαρια..

----------


## gregpro

Πόσων  χρόνων είναι;Στα  καινούρια  δε  βγαίνει εύκολα ούτε  με ανοιχτή  την  πόρτα.

----------


## gregpro

Πάντως το θέμα είναι καταλληλότερο  για το howtofixit.gr(ξαδελφάκι  αυτού  του  φόρουμ .)

----------


## christakosxo

2002 μοντελο ειναι !  τι κανουμε τωρα ; ψαχνουμε για τον εγκεφαλο ;

----------


## gregpro

Δηλαδή  είσαι  σίγουρος ότι  είναι  ηλεκτρικό  το  πρόβλημα;Όπως  το  διάβασα,μηχανικό  μου φαίνεται.

----------


## christakosxo

σιγουρος δεν ειμαι αλλα ετσι δε δειχνει ;  δεν ακουγεται και κατι οπως στις υπολοιπες κλειδαριες οταν κλειδωνω .. 
αν ηταν μηχανικο ειχε σπασει κατι στην κλειδαρια δεν θα ακουγοταν κατι ,ισως να ψιλοανοιγε η πορτα δε ξερω κ  γω τι να πω...
οποιος εχει αλλη ιδεα ας πει

----------


## Nightkeeper

Το πιο συχνό πρόβλημα ειναι διακοπή καλωδίου στο σημείο που ανοιγοκλείνει η πόρτα (αν ειναι θέμα ρεύματος ), διαφορετικα αν ειναι μηχανικό το θέμα δεν γλητωνεις το συνεργείο,,,, επιςης τα παλιότερα Ibiza είχαν βέβαια σύστημα με αέρα,δεν νομίζω όμως οτι 2002 μοντέλο ειναι ακόμα ετσι ...

----------


## xsterg

για εμενα ειναι μηχανικο το προβλημα. η καποια ντιζα εχει σπασει-ξεκουμπωσει, η καποιο πλαστικο με τα χρονια εχει σπασει. αν δεν εχεις τις γνωσεις πηγαινε σε συνεργειο.

----------


## xsterg

> Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με Opel Astra Gl. Η ασφάλεια της κλειδαριάς μπλοκάρει μηχανικά και δεν ανοίγει η πόρτα.Το είχαμε πάει σε μάστορα και είπε:"είτε διορθώνεται ξεβιδώνοντας δύο βίδες, είτε όλη την κλειδαριά, ανάλογα το μοντέλο . Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως θα πρέπει να καταστραφεί η ταπετσαρία." Τότε το πήγα σπίτι, έκανα τη θέση πίσω και σκύβοντας έβγαλα τις βίδες της ταπετσαρίας και την αφαίρεσα προσεκτικά. Με ένα κατσαβίδι άνοιξα την πόρτα, την ασφάλισα με χαρτί και σελοτέιπ για να μην ξανά κλείσει και την πήγα στο μάστορα που την έφτιαξε με 10ο χωρίς να χαλάσουμε την ταπετσαρία.



για εμενα ο μαστορας μονο μαστορας δεν ειναι! δεν υπαρχει το "πρεπει να καταστραφει". αυτο το λενε οι ασχετοι!!

----------


## xsterg

> Πόσων χρόνων είναι;Στα καινούρια δε βγαίνει εύκολα ούτε με ανοιχτή την πόρτα.



σε ολα βγαινει με τον σωστο τροπο. αρκει να εχεις το καταλληλο βιβλιο η τις γνωσεις.

----------


## ninolas

> σε ολα βγαινει με τον σωστο τροπο. αρκει να εχεις το καταλληλο βιβλιο η τις γνωσεις.



για ταπετσαρίες συγκεκριμένα θα σου πω ότι είσαι λάθος
με κλειστή πόρτα δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις ταπετσαρία ορθόδοξα δεν λέω για όλα αλλά τα περισσότερα απλά δεν γίνετε γιατί έχει κάτι βίδες (σίγουρα wv group)
που μόνο με ανοικτή την πόρτα τις βγάζεις
και ο σωστός τρόπος απλά είναι με ανοικτή την πόρτα

----------


## Dbnn

Λοιπόν, βγάζεις κάθισμα συνοδηγού για να μπορείς να δουλέψεις και ξεβιδώνεις ταπετσαρία να την βγάλεις.
Άλλη λύση δεν βλέπω φίλε μου.

----------


## STALKER IX

Αν ειναι το facelift στη δεξια πλευρα του πορτπαγκαζ θα βρεις πισω απο τη μοκετα το συστημα κλειδωματος αφαιρεσε
προσεκτικα τον σωληνα αερα ωστε να ξεμεινει ολο το κυκλωμα απο αερα.

----------


## christakosxo

σιγουρα υπαρχει εκει ; 
μη κάτσω και το ξυλωσω τσαμπα ,πρεπει να βγουν και πλαστικα για να βγει και η μοκετα ..

----------


## gregpro

Δεν  πειράζει. Δε  χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις! !

----------

